# start breastfeeding after one month help!



## momof2bb

I had my premature baby a month ago at 24 weeks and now want to start breast feeding. 
Is it possible after one month? what to do to help milk production?

Thanks


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations on the birth of your baby. How are things going?

Have you been expressing. A baby doesn't develop the sucking reflex until about 34 weeks so you may not be able to successfully breastfeed just yet.

To up your supply expressing you need to pump at least 8 times a day but increase to 10-12 if your supply is very low. Chocolate is also supposed to help milk supply as well. Fenugreek is a herbal tablet that is known to help increase supply also.

Good luck


----------



## Poorah

My LO started to suck at 32 weeks gestational, but one of her roommates was born at 34 weeks and didn't develop the suck reflex until 36 weeks.

Both babies are now breastfed, so it absolutely can be done, but you need to pump like a crazy person for a few weeks to establish your supply. 

I expressed 6-7 times a day, and if you want a supply you must express at least once in the wee small hours (1am - 5am). Levels of prolactin are at their highest at these times and so draining your breasts at this time is the best way to maximise production.

Check out the kellymom website for more info, it's been a godsend for me.


----------



## whistle

Once LO started to suck I used to have skin to skin every day and put him to the nipple to see what he would do. Don't be disheartened by the process, we tried for weeks, and I thought he couldn't latch, but one day he just clicked, it's as if he wasn't ready before that. After that, I'd gradually try to increase the feeds that I was there for, one feed for two or three days, then two etc etc. I tried to do one at either end of the day at first and gradually build up.

Don't worry about it all, even up to the day before LO went on to demand breastfeeding there were feeds when he just wouldn't latch. It all really took off when I was allowed to sleep next to the ward and feed him 24/7, at about 38/39 weeks.


----------



## Doll26

Hi I can see its an old post but I am posting here in hope to get some reply help from someone who was in somewhat the situation I am in and was trying to resolve it. My problem is that my baby was born at 36 weeks gestation...nurses misguided me and put him to formula and feeder. I had great milk supply then but I am a first time mom and didn't know how to get him to latch on. Now he is 1 month...I really want to start with breastfeeding now, his latch is good aswel but the problem now is that I don't have any milk supply. It's like 10ml or none at 1 time pump. I am really depressed, please help me! Is it possible now? What to expect?


----------



## whistle

I'm not an expert, but the first place I would look is on the breastfeeding forum here on BNB where there are some really helpful ladies who can help with getting mums and babies back on track with breastfeeding. From my point of view 10mls of breast milk per feed is still 10mls, there will be some nutritional benefit there, you'll get skin to skin contact etc. Secondly, the pump is nowhere near as effective as your baby, so even a good pump will be getting less out than your baby will get. There are ladies who do something called relactation, which is where they rescue a breastfeeding relationship almost from scratch - I think it sounds like hard work, but if it's what you want it could be worth it. Are there any breastfeeding support groups near you? La Leche League run groups for mums and give advice. If you google kellymom, you will find a great bf website with loads of advice on all kinds of problems, like low supply. Remember the more you boob feed the more milk you will make, so if it's possible for you, you could try a nursing weekend snuggled up with your baby just feeding all day in front of the tv while someone gets you drinks and food.

There will be much more advice over on the breastfeeding board too. Good luck!


----------

